# Full choke for Benelli Nova



## quackattack

I went to cabelas last week to try buy a full choke for my Benelli Nova because the full choke that came with it can't be used with steel shot. I thought it might be better to have a full choke so i could hit some of those geese at 40+ yards but when i asked the guy at cabelas he told me that I don't need a full choke in my nova. He said that a modified would be good enough for long range geese because steel doesn't give much so when i shoot a modified choke its the same as shooting a full choke. I was also shooting 3 1/2" T's and BBB and it seems like i can't hit anything so he told me to switch to Kent Fasteel 3 1/2" 1 shot. Just wondering if the choke thing makes sense to anyone or if i should go buy a full choke.


----------



## Matt Jones

quackattack said:


> I went to cabelas last week to try buy a full choke for my Benelli Nova because the full choke that came with it can't be used with steel shot.


You have to ask yourself, why is that? It's probably because it blows your pattern especially shooting the bigger sized shot. Most gun manufacturers recommend not shooting steel through a full choke. That's why a lot of chokes nowadays print what size it is for both lead and steel. Such as...

"Full Steel-Modified Lead"


----------



## GooseBuster3

You can get other brand chokes for like 20-30 bucks if you dont want to spend big money on a patternmaster.


----------



## quackattack

While I was there I asked about the pattermaster and the guy said he didn't think it would work for a nova so he tried it and it wouldn't screw all the way into the barrel. It was too big so i couldn't get that so i think i'll try modified with 3 1/2 inch. 1 shot. does that sound like a good choice?

thx 4 the help guys :beer:


----------



## GooseBuster3

Thats sales men didnt know what the hell he was doing. They make a choke for each brand and model of gun. Go back there and find a differnt salesmen.


----------



## Waterfowlerguy

All current model benelli guns take the same chokes as far as I know. With the possible exception of the "2" series guns. When using steel the regular modified is considered full for that purpose as someone else said you can go to an aftermarket choke and that may help. An extended choke may also work for you too. I think many guns dont pattern as well with large size steel shot as they do with smaller stuff. You may want to get it on a board and try it.


----------



## Dave K.

I use a Carlsons long range steel choke and for 30 bucks it's hard to beat. I compared patterns with a patternmaster and the Carlson out-performed it out to 50 yards.

It's a cheap alternative that has worked for me. 

Just my $0.02


----------



## Matt Jones

Yeah, the guy obviously had no idea what he was talking about. You can buy a patternmaster for a benelli...you just have to make sure that it's FOR A benelli. Obviously this guy didn't know that. :roll:


----------



## quackattack

alright well i'm going back to cabelas tonight so i'll have to talk to a different salesman and see what he says i was looking at getting a carlson extended long range(full) choke from cabelas but the guy told met hat modified was the same as full out of my gun so i didn't need to get a full but I think i'm gonna drop down to #1 shot and get the full choke and see how i do.


----------



## Maverick

Not necessarily so guys...The weekend chris and Deltaboy and I went hunting around VC, and we ran into some doves all I had with me was my Wad Wizard in my gun. I was not sure if I could shoot lead through there, so I asked Chris if I could use one of his chokes ( didn't matter to me which one). Chris just bought the new Benelli SBE2 and I found that they are making different chokes for the newer guns. Deltaboy had his Super90 and our chokes would match, but not the new ones! My SBE is about 2 years old, and the chokes deffinetly didn't match.

Now I am not sure how old your Nova is but it might have something to do with it?


----------



## T Shot

Its only the new models of semi autos that have a different set of chokes, the Novas are the same old style Benelli choke. The patternmasters for the new guns are the ones that fit in the Extrema, where as the nova would take the old Benelli one.


----------

